# South African Rugby Supporters Question



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,

It has been confirmed by Foxtel that they do not have the rights to broadcast the incoming rugby series... This is a major disappointment to me as I am a big Springbok supporter and I have been waiting to watch the games all year...

I already missed the SA vs Italy game last weekend and this Satuday is SA vs Scotland...

Does anyone know where it can be watched live via streaming or any other suggestions?

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Dylan -

This isn't really immigration-related, so I'm going to move it to another board.  Thanks!


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry about that CG! Thanks


----------



## redman (Jun 13, 2013)

You can try streamhunter or vipbox


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

redman does vipbox work? Do you need to install anything or do you just stream it through the site? I just dont feel like waking up at 12:50 and it doesnt work.


----------



## redman (Jun 13, 2013)

No guarantees on quality

Personally I can't be bothered. Would enjoy watching it but not at that time and for a game destined to be horribly one-sided


----------

